# Ranking Superhero Movies: EN World's Top Ten!



## Morrus (May 3, 2013)

So here's how it works.  Choose TEN of the movies in the poll.  Whichever ten you feel are the ten best.  You don't have to choose an order - just choose the ten.  The poll will run for a week.  And maybe someone might want to do one for the ten worst!

Results will show when the poll closes in a week.

(Warning - this may make you feel old!)


----------



## jonesy (May 3, 2013)

Oooh, a hidden poll. That's new (is it new?). And cool.

No love for the best Batman movie ever made? I kid, I kid. But some days you just can't get rid of a bomb.


----------



## Gaming Tonic (May 3, 2013)

Did I miss Hellboy or Spawn?  Where is the original Swamp Thing?, or the Roger Corman Fantastic Four?  Kidding about everything but Hellboy.


----------



## Morrus (May 3, 2013)

Added the two Hellboys!


----------



## Deset Gled (May 3, 2013)

Would it be possible to get the Batman (1966), and Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles (1990) on there?  You could also consider The Crow and Darkman.  I'm not sure if they qualify as true "super hero" movies or not.

And if Roger Corman's Fantastic Four shows up, The Toxic Avenger better show up, too. 

Oh, and as a side note, I know you have "Avengers Assemble" listed that way because that was the name in the UK, but it's just "The Avengers" in the rest of the English-speaking world.


----------



## Tonguez (May 3, 2013)

Hey wheres The Toxic Avenger and Hancock

and Unbreakable was a superhero movie that I would have voted for


----------



## Ed_Laprade (May 3, 2013)

Only voted for eight. The others I either haven't seen or wouldn't vote for.


----------



## EricNoah (May 3, 2013)

Only selected a few. They tend to be ones I went back to multiple times and still found them enjoyable (even if I might not today find them the best - example, the first Michael Keaton _Batman_). I really enjoyed _Batman Begins_ and picked that one too, but I think I'm one of the rare ones who did not get all gooey over the two sequels (good? yes - but not what I would call great). Other selections included the first two Spiderman movies and the first two X-Men movies.


----------



## Morrus (May 3, 2013)

Deset Gled said:


> Oh, and as a side note, I know you have "Avengers Assemble" listed that way because that was the name in the UK, but it's just "The Avengers" in the rest of the English-speaking world.




You say that like it matters.


----------



## Morrus (May 4, 2013)

I added a couple of suggestions. I had never heard of 'Toxic Avenger', and Googling it, apparently it had three sequels I've never heard of either.

(The Incredibles, while great, would mean I'd have to add about a hundred animated superhero movies - perhaps another poll).


----------



## Morrus (May 4, 2013)

I added a couple of suggestions. I had never heard of 'Toxic Avenger', and Googling it, apparently it had three sequels I've never heard of either. But the web tells me it's a "comedy horror" series, not a superhero series.


----------



## Morrus (May 4, 2013)

There are three clears leaders so far.


----------



## Gaming Tonic (May 4, 2013)

I can keep you busy adding super hero movies if you want but I hate to create work for you.  Consider Kick Ass, Dr. Strange 1978, The Phantom, The Shadow, Green Hornet, Nick Fury: Agent of Shield 1989 (David Hasselhoff), Condorman 1981, Sky High, Steel, Meteor Man.  I have seen them all, good, bad, ugly, sequel.  A list of worst movie may really get people talking about the bad ones.  Btw, I actuallly liked the Phantom Movie, and Rocketeer.


----------



## jonesy (May 4, 2013)

I don't think Kick-Ass is a super hero movie. It's a movie about the whole super hero thing, and how that doesn't really translate to the real world that well.


----------



## Tonguez (May 4, 2013)

Morrus said:


> I added a couple of suggestions. I had never heard of 'Toxic Avenger', and Googling it, apparently it had three sequels I've never heard of either. But the web tells me it's a "comedy horror" series, not a superhero series.




Toxic Avenger is the best thing that ever came out of Troma Entertainment which considering that Troma specialised in campy B-grade spoofs of 1950s horror isn't saying much.

The Toxic Avenger was a spoof of the Swamp Thing and Hulk concepts (he falls into Toxic Waste and is disfigured but gains superhuman strength and stature) it was definitely comedy but if you consider either Hulk or the Swamp Thing to be superheroes then so is Toxie.

BTW it also spawned a musical and a cartoon series (Toxic Crusaders)


----------



## Man in the Funny Hat (May 4, 2013)

I gave 10 votes but personally I would have kept it to a top 5 list.  Too many of the options in the poll are just not worthy of being top 10 anything.  Not necessarily BAD movies, just not good enough for any special consideration.


----------



## sabrinathecat (May 4, 2013)

I only found 7 even remotely worth voting for.
What about the various animated movies? Batman:Under the Red Hood? Mask of the Phantasm (even had a theatrical release!)? Flash Gordon? The Shadow? Green Hornet (OK, that one SUCKED, but was at least recent)? The 1970s Doctor Strange movie? The Punisher Movies (3 or 4 of them)? The Incredibles? TMNT (there are what? 5 or 6 of them?) has been mentioned.


----------



## Morrus (May 4, 2013)

We have the same 3 clear leaders, with a  pack of five or so not far behind.


----------



## Morrus (May 4, 2013)

Gaming Tonic said:


> I can keep you busy adding super hero movies if you want but I hate to create work for you.  Consider Kick Ass, Dr. Strange 1978, The Phantom, The Shadow, Green Hornet, Nick Fury: Agent of Shield 1989 (David Hasselhoff), Condorman 1981, Sky High, Steel, Meteor Man.  I have seen them all, good, bad, ugly, sequel.  A list of worst movie may really get people talking about the bad ones.  Btw, I actuallly liked the Phantom Movie, and Rocketeer.




I'm only familiar with a couple of those - Kick Ass, Green Hornet, the Hasslehoff SHIELD movie (to my regret), and I think I remember the Rocketeer.


----------



## Mallus (May 4, 2013)

I don't see Pixar's The Incredibles on the list. Do I need new glasses?

Also, the found-footage teen superhero film from 2012, Chronicle, should be included. It's a damn good movie, period.


----------



## Morrus (May 4, 2013)

I'm going to rename the thread "Display your astounding ability to name movies not in an existing list!"


----------



## delericho (May 4, 2013)

Mystery Men?


----------



## Mark CMG (May 4, 2013)

I see Hancock (2008) and  Unbreakable (2000) on there twice.


----------



## Deset Gled (May 5, 2013)

Mallus said:


> I don't see Pixar's The Incredibles on the list. Do I need new glasses?




I was assuming from the complete lack of animated movies that this was a poll about live action movies.  As much as I like cartoons, I think that's fine.  If you try to start adding anime movies to the list it will get ridiculously long.


----------



## jonesy (May 5, 2013)

Animated superhero stuff should go on a separate poll. There's more than enough for that. Way more. Just the Batman movies alone could make one poll.


----------



## Morrus (May 5, 2013)

Spoiler: Green Lantern is not, I repeat not winning.


----------



## Gaming Tonic (May 5, 2013)

Morrus said:


> Spoiler: Green Lantern is not, I repeat not winning.



  Something tells me that if you removed the bat, DC Comics would have slim to none in the top ten.  Maybe Watchmen.  Now have your next poll about animated movies and DC will start knocking around the competition.


----------



## Morrus (May 5, 2013)

Gaming Tonic said:


> Something tells me that if you removed the bat, DC Comics would have slim to none in the top ten.




Even if I were Superman, I would not dare to attempt to "remove the Bat".


----------



## Ahnehnois (May 5, 2013)

Morrus said:


> Even if I were Superman, I would not dare to attempt to "remove the Bat".


----------



## jonesy (May 6, 2013)

Morrus said:


> Even if I were Superman, I would not dare to attempt to "remove the Bat".



Holy Musical B@man! version:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W2MzLdQKxYM#t=4m34s


----------



## sheadunne (May 6, 2013)

I noticed the list didn't include any of the TV superhero movies, like the Incredible Hulk movies

The Incredible Hulk Returns (1988) with Thor
The Trial of the Incredible Hulk (1989) with Dare Devil
The Death of the Incredible Hulk (1990)


----------



## DonTadow (May 8, 2013)

You are missing Dark Knight Returns and both PUnisher movies. All of which make my top list.


----------



## Nytmare (May 8, 2013)

I found this to be much more a "Which three or four movies do you think are "good" and which six or seven would you not put up a fight watching a second time."


----------



## sabrinathecat (May 8, 2013)

Hate to break it to you, but there were 3 punisher movies. Yep. 3. Dolph Lundgren 90s version (which was pretty meh), the John Travolta ham-acting one, which was unimpressive, and the Warzone movie where they finally got it right.


----------



## jonesy (May 8, 2013)

Warzone being the best Punisher movie isn't much of an accomplishment. There were a lot of things that it could have, and should have, done better. Weirdest thing was how they couldn't leave the goofy out of it. It's like there's some unwritten rule that a Punisher movie has to have goofy things. "Guess I'll have to axe you again." I mean, I like the movie, but I gotta keep a finger ready on the fast forward.


----------



## Man in the Funny Hat (May 12, 2013)

So...

1.  Avengers Assemble
2.  Iron Man
3.  The Dark Knight
4.  Watchmen
5.  X-Men
6.  (tie) Batman Begins 
6.  (tie) Batman
7.  Superman
8.  X-Men First Class
9.  Spiderman
10. X2

Guess I'd sign off on that list, though I think I'd put something else in place of X2.


----------



## Tonguez (May 12, 2013)

hmm agreed good list except for X2


----------



## jonesy (May 12, 2013)

I find X2 getting any votes on that list odd, let alone 22.


----------

